
When continents break it gets warm on Earth - fishcolorbrick
https://phys.org/news/2017-11-continents-earthnbsp.html
======
pizza
I wonder if the recent increase of ppm of (some) atmospheric greenhouse gases
has an equilibrium-shifting effect back that would result in increased
disturbances/mini tectonic movements because of pressure against the surface
of the earth? Just curious, because it would be neat to know if there is such
a link, or even if there is such a link and that e.g. fracking causes more
earthquakes because of 'adjusting geological densities' or something like
that.

